# Hyper 212 Evo vs 412S



## yunusmessi (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey guys, I have Amd II X4 955 B.E 3.2ghz. I stuck between hyper 212 evo and 412S "not slim". I wanna o.c my cpu to 3.7ghz or 4ghz. Which one do you recommend. I am sorry about my bad english.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 24, 2014)

I was all ready to say 212 until I found this review of the 412S.  I don't think there is a wrong here.


----------



## yunusmessi (Jan 24, 2014)

So, you are saying 412S better than 212 evo ? Thank you for your comment.

Edit : btw, I saw this http://www.ccreviews.eu/cm_hyper_412s


----------



## Ed_1 (Jan 24, 2014)

yunusmessi said:


> So, you are saying 412S better than 212 evo ? Thank you for your comment.
> 
> Edit : btw, I saw this http://www.ccreviews.eu/cm_hyper_412s


Those results on 212evo just seem way off, especially compared to the hyperTX3 which is only a 92mm/3 heatpipe cooler .
http://www.frostytech.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=2750&page=5

I go with this comparison list . To bad no 412S on list .
I think they would be similar if both ran same fans and speed . the 412S runs max speed and 212evo is a PWM fan ,so depends on fan profile you setup for it .


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 24, 2014)

yunusmessi said:


> So, you are saying 412S better than 212 evo ? Thank you for your comment.


The reviews show that either will do the job.  The 412S, with its 1300rpm fan, seems to be designed to run more quietly.
I had a hard time finding any info about the 412S outside of the reviews that have been listed.  Seems to be discontinued???  Replaced by the 412PWM????
Guru3D.com review
I would trust the xsreviews.co.uk review more simply because it uses an AMD processor, with a similar thermal envelope as your processor.


----------



## yunusmessi (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks you guys, I think I will buy 412S, thanks for your comments.


----------



## Ed_1 (Jan 24, 2014)

I don't even see 412's in any estores here in US .

FWIW the 212evo fan runs 600-2000rpm PWM but at defaults MB setting you get like idle of 700-800rpm and maybe 1200rpm load , depending on temps of course .


----------



## yunusmessi (Jan 24, 2014)

I am living in Turkey and 412S cheapest than 212 evo.


----------

